# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  قنبلة قنبلة قنبلة

## Azmi shosh

*والله قنبلة ياشباب أمسكوا الخشب
بكلمكم بس أعملو نايميين توقعوا الانفجار اليوم أو بالكتير بكرة .... 
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*اها فاتحين خشمنا وراجين القنابل، ماتطول الغيبة


تصريجة : الباقي كم للتسجلات .....
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## جلابي

*بس ماتكون بمبان ساي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نحن فى الانتظآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآر !!
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أرجا ساي والله ح تتكيف
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مااااااااا بنبان يا جلابي
*

----------


## Aladdin

*يافشيت حركتك دي كل سنه زول بعملها بقت قديمه شديده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*الخوف تكون زي حقت الربراب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يالابيض إن شاء الله مايطول الانتظار
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يا علاء  كاااااااااااااان بقت حركة تكون ما حركتي أنا 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أفو  ربراب  شنو  الربراب بهضرب ساي
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*نمشي نشمشم ونجيكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم اقعدو عافية
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*والله مافارقا معانا ..
*

----------


## Aladdin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

يا علاء  كاااااااااااااان بقت حركة تكون ما حركتي أنا 






   انته عارف كل سنه مع التسجيلات  بكتر الكلام والاقاويل عشان كده  لكن والله انا ما مكزب بس زي ماقلتا ليك
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*في إنتظار الإنفجااااااااااااااار ...

*

----------


## yassirali66

*لحقت اياس القنبلتو لي يوم الليله ماانفجرت...
                        	*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*يا عزمى الله يرضى عليك ريحنا الله يريح بالك
إنت روحت فين أنا فاتح البوست وقاعد راجيك 





كدى نعمل تحديث عسى ولعل و ليته رجع
*

----------


## az3d

*انتا يا عزمي القنبله دي انفجرت فيك ولا شنو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*كان قدو قدو....
انفجرت زماااااااااااااان
*

----------


## غندور

*أها !!!
لسه ولا نشرب جبنه ونجيك؟؟
*

----------


## غندور

*والله يا عزمى ما بخليك الليل’!!!
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*فتــــــــــــــــــــرت من الإنتظـــــــــــــــــــــار
*

----------


## غندور

*يا تفتوا نااااااااااو...
ولا الادلاء ببيانات كاذبة!!!!
*

----------


## غندور

*‏غندور, ‏أحمد محمد الحاج, ‏محمد خيرى, ‏مريخي, ‏jafaros, ‏yassirali66 

الزول ده لبسنا بطانية!!!!
الليله وين كان تخش بدون خبرك دا!!!!!!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الما بقدر يجري (زي ناس غندور ونصر الدين وياسرعلي سبيل المثال لا الحصر)
يتخز الساتر
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 9 ( الأعضاء 9 والزوار 0) ‏موسي المريخابي, ‏أحمد محمد الحاج, ‏مريخي, ‏ayman akoud, ‏امجد مريخ, ‏ابراهيم تاج الدين, ‏comndan, ‏dawzna, ‏طارق حامد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مريخي

*يا عزمي يآخي في قنبله جد جد ولا لا (خلينا نمشي ننوم ) والله انا في اخر الدنيا والساعه 1 هس وبكره عندي محاضره الصباح

في حاجه ولا خلينا نمشي ننوم .... 5  دقايق انتظار للرد...قبل الذهاب للنوم


ارجو الرد سريعا ...ولا رسل لي رساله خاصه ما بكلم زول هههههههههههههههههه وعد
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*كدى خلونا من القنبلة سمعتو الشوالـــــــــــــــي قال شنو  ... أنتو ما حضرتو كورة مازيمبي قاعدين مقنبرين
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*وعد مني لمن أجي أغني ليكم  ... سماحة الزول في الطول والعلا  ..... قنبلة   .... بتكون بوووووووووووووووم
*

----------


## الصفوى

*دشنو دا مشينا حضرنا الشوط الاول وجينا 
لقين قنابل ودوشكات وقرنيت
الحاصل شنو؟؟
*

----------


## غندور

*‏أحمد محمد الحاج, ‏مريخي, ‏ayman akoud‏ابراهيم تاج الدين, ‏dawzna, ‏طارق حامد 
يا شيخنا , ‏Azmi shosh, 
حاصل شنو؟؟؟
شمشمت ولا نخرينك دايرة نوفلو؟؟؟
يا خوى نحن ناس دغت وسكروز والذى منه وله؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخي

*على حسب علمي الشوالي قال سنجلوما قريب جدا من المريخ...دي القنبله ؟
                        	*

----------


## حريري

*والله تعبنا من الجري وراء البوسات المفتوحة بدون نتيجة ظاهرة
*

----------


## مريخي

*اسمعني حتقول القنبله دي قريب ولا امشي انوم ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*#ff0000
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 16 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 0) ‏الصفوى, ‏مريخي, ‏ayman akoud, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏موسي المريخابي, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏السناري, ‏ابراهيم تاج الدين, ‏احمد محمد الحسن, ‏dawzna, ‏بحاري, ‏جمال بلل, ‏حافظ النور, ‏حريري, ‏غندور, ‏طارق حامد
قصه واخرها لسه
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*
*

----------


## الصفوى

*
*

----------


## الصفوى

*نمشى ونجى انشاء الله تلد
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 19 ( الأعضاء 19 والزوار 0) ‏الصفوى, ‏Aladdin, ‏مريخي, ‏ayman akoud, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏الحمادي, ‏ابراهيم تاج الدين, ‏احمد محمد الحسن, ‏اصحاب السياده, ‏dawzna, ‏بحاري, ‏حافظ النور, ‏حريري, ‏tgmt86, ‏غندور, ‏waleed salih, ‏ودحمدون, ‏طارق حامد
*

----------


## waleed salih

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 20 ( الأعضاء 20 والزوار 0)  
‏waleed salih, ‏Aladdin, ‏مريخي, ‏ayman akoud, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏bakri2010, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏الحمادي, ‏الصفوى, ‏ابراهيم تاج الدين, ‏احمد محمد الحسن, ‏اصحاب السياده, ‏dawzna, ‏بحاري, ‏حافظ النور, ‏حريري, ‏tgmt86, ‏غندور, ‏ودحمدون, ‏طارق حامد


ارحم الناس دي ياخ
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*‏حافظ النور, ‏مريخي, ‏ayman akoud, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏الصفوى, ‏ابراهيم تاج الدين, ‏احمد محمد الحسن, ‏اصحاب السياده, ‏dawzna, ‏بحاري+, ‏حريري, ‏غندور, ‏waleed salih, ‏ودحمدون, ‏طارق حامد
يا حبيبنا عندك خبر ولا نشوف لينا موضوع غيرك
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*القنبلة .. ورأسية علي الآوت ..
‏
الجزيرة 8+ نااااو
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*http://yasports.blogspot.com/2010/10/ch-2.html
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

نمشى ونجى انشاء الله تلد



ولدت ؟؟؟؟؟!!! :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
*

----------


## tgmt86

*احتمال القنبلة طلعت فشنك ابت تنفجر يا شباب ..
ولا ما فك التيلة ..
*

----------


## waleed salih

*طلعت بصلة شنداوية ساي الزول كان مطشش 
شكلو الفترة الفاتت دي اكل ويكاب كتير
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اها يا شباب افجر ليكم القنبلة انا
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*المريخ اكمل اتفاقه مع نجم الموسم


























































طه سليمان  صاحب اغنية قنبلة سماحة الزول فى الطول والحلاه
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*القنبلة الصحي صحي 
حتس د 37 من الشوط الثاني مازمبي متقدم علي الفريق البرازيلي 1/0
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*انتو يا شباب لو ختيتو الرحمن فى قلبكم وعرفتو انكم بتنتموا لاعظم كيان
المريخ العظيم  كان عرفتوا انو مافى لاعب ممكن يتسجل فى المريخ ممكن يكون قنبلة
لانو دا المريخ العظيم
ختوا الرحمن فى  قلوبكم وفرتقوا القعدة دى ولما المريخ يسجل زول افريكانو هيجيب الصور
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انتو يا شباب لو ختيتو الرحمن فى قلبكم وعرفتو انكم بتنتموا لاعظم كيان
المريخ العظيم  كان عرفتوا انو مافى لاعب ممكن يتسجل فى المريخ ممكن يكون قنبلة
لانو دا المريخ العظيم
ختوا الرحمن فى  قلوبكم وفرتقوا القعدة دى ولما المريخ يسجل زول افريكانو هيجيب الصور



2
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*تحت تحت قالوا قودوين جاي المريخ
بالكتير الليلة بتاكد الخبر ولا بكرة
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*مازمبي يتقدم بالثاني الدقيقة 83
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*... الصبر ياشباب  صبر مافي ... شيلو الصبر عشان القمري مايطير يقع في الزريبة
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*http://yasports.blogspot.com/2010/10/ch-2.html
*

----------


## waleed salih

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 12 ( الأعضاء 11 والزوار 1)  
‏waleed salih, ‏مريخي, ‏ayman akoud, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏ابو راما, ‏احمد محمد الحسن, ‏جمال بلل, ‏jamal85, ‏RED PLANET, ‏tgmt86, ‏ودحمدون  

الناس دي بتقرأ وبتعمل تحديث بس ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

... الصبر ياشباب  صبر مافي ... شيلو الصبر عشان القمري مايطير يقع في الزريبة



يازول كوفرت بينا في البرد دا مشيت وين انت  جر التيلة دي
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*جيبو ليكم ست شاي
وشوال فول حجات
وسبيطتين بلح
وما تنسوا البطاطين عشان البرد
كرهتنا يا عزمي
نحن ظاتنا غلطانين
 افريكانو وين؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اها
قالو شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## دبي الذهبي

*اوع تكون من نوع قنابل صلاح ادريس
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*طلعت وهمه ولا كيف؟
( شتله )
*

----------


## az3d

*ياااااااااااااااااااا عزززززززززززززززززززززمي

عزبتناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

وعد مني لمن أجي أغني ليكم  ... سماحة الزول في الطول والعلا  ..... قنبلة   .... بتكون بوووووووووووووووم



تغنى شنو الحفله انتهت:ZZWHIP:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

... الصبر ياشباب  صبر مافي ... شيلو الصبر عشان القمري مايطير يقع في الزريبة



يا اخوى ده بقى ود ابرك







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

اها
قالو شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



:mdry::mdry:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 11 ( الأعضاء 10 والزوار 1) 

‏البرنسيسه, ‏alamal, ‏ayman akoud, ‏الصفوى, ‏doshka, ‏خالد سليمان طه+, ‏majdi, ‏RED PLANET, ‏reddish, ‏waleed salih 

تعالو كلنا نطلع نخليه براه عشان تتفجر فيو براو
*

----------


## az3d

*هو يا برنسيسة الزول دا لو قايلنا حننساهو ولا حنمشي يبقى بحلم

والله الليلة معاو لمن تصبح
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

وسبيطتين بلح



والله يا ابو راما   فى ناس فى المنبر دا ليهم سنتين منتظرين شوال تمر والزول ما نزل من فوق النخلة لى هسع
يعنى سبطين الناس دى هتقعد 6 شهور فى البوست
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*اها يا كاردينال
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*‏طارق حامد, ‏alamal, ‏ayman akoud, ‏az3d, ‏موسي المريخابي, ‏الصفوى, ‏ارخبيل, ‏doshka, ‏بحاري, ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏حافظ النور, ‏majdi, ‏mhmd altayb, ‏RED PLANET, ‏reddish, ‏waleed salih 

بالغته عذبت الناس هل ابطل مفعول القنبلة 
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*تعبته خلاااااااااس  ما قول خلينا نمشي
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*يا الله جيب لينا يوم عشرين ده عشان الواحد يعرف ينوم مرة جواندى ومرة عزمى ومرة ........


*

----------


## waleed salih

*يا اخوي قول الروب بنفكك
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*شتله .....شتله ...........شششششششششتله
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياااا أخوانا   أنتو  قايلني داير أعذبكم حاشا وكلا   .... والله مابقدر أبوح ماقادر أصرح .... بعدين أنا قلت الكلام ده عشان تجهزوا أحساسكم أنو في صفقة لنجم كبير تطبخ في نار هادئة وما تقنعوا  وتقولوا الزعيم قفل تسجيلاتو  
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

يا اخوي قول الروب بنفكك



 
انا زاااتي يا وليد يا اخوي قلتا كدا

كدا يا عزمي انتا لو اتهورتا واتسرعتا في قنبلتك دي قول لينا
عشان نشوف لينا شي نسويهو

ما تخجل الناس لي بعضيها

يا ها كم بنية كدا من البرنسيسة وشلوت من افريكانو والموضوع بنتهي:4_16_1::101::ooo9o:
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 14 ( الأعضاء 13 والزوار 1) ‏موسي المريخابي, ‏alamal, ‏ayman akoud, ‏az3d, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الاحمر الزنجي, ‏الصفوى, ‏ابواخلاص, ‏احمد على محمد احمد, ‏doshka, ‏mhmd altayb, ‏reddish, ‏waleed salih
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*معاك معاك والزمن طويل
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*شتله .....شتله ...........شششششششششتله
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

ياااا أخوانا أنتو قايلني داير أعذبكم حاشا وكلا .... والله مابقدر أبوح ماقادر أصرح .... بعدين أنا قلت الكلام ده عشان تجهزوا أحساسكم أنو في صفقة لنجم كبير تطبخ في نار هادئة وما تقنعوا وتقولوا الزعيم قفل تسجيلاتو 



الكلام دا انا سمعتو ويييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نار هادية دي من الله ختانا في الواطة بنسمع بيها لحدي اسي ما طبخت لينا حلة خليك من تجيب لينا لاعب

كدي جرب المرة دي ادينا من الفرن جوة يمكن يكون في فايدة
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*ده قنبله فشنك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 14 ( الأعضاء 14 والزوار 0)
‏مريخابي و افتخر, ‏alamal, ‏ayman akoud, ‏az3d, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الاحمر الزنجي, ‏الصفوى, ‏احمد على محمد احمد, ‏doshka, ‏majedsiddig, ‏mhmd altayb, ‏red star, ‏reddish, ‏waleed salih
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*قالو احتمال تنفجر دي قنبلة
سماحة الزول في الطول والعلا دي قنبلة

مواصفات القنبلة زول طويل وعالي
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*تقريبا إتفق المريخ مع هداف مازيمبي الخطير الزامبي سينغلوما...
المريخ قاد معه مفاوضات مكثفة وسرية جدا حتى كللت بالإتفاق...
المريخ أرسل العقد للاعب للتوقيع عليه...
لو تمت الصفقة تكون ضربة معلم يامريخ وياوالي
المصدر: الزعيم عدد اليوم

*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أيمن عكود قررررررررررررررررررررررررررربت  غير المصدر فيهو أربعة كلمات فقط الخطأ
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman akoud
					

تقريبا إتفق المريخ مع هداف مازيمبي الخطير الزامبي سينغلوما...
المريخ قاد معه مفاوضات مكثفة وسرية جدا حتى كللت بالإتفاق...
المريخ أرسل العقد للاعب للتوقيع عليه...
لو تمت الصفقة تكون ضربة معلم يامريخ وياوالي
المصدر: الزعيم عدد اليوم




 
هههههههههههههههههههههه :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h

بيخا ليو عافي منك والله .... 
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*وقع العقد وانتها يا معلم
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*علي قول عادل امام دي كوسة بأأ
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يا ايمن عكود لقيتك بواخ جنس بوخ
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*انا فى امريكا وعارف الكلم ده من الصباح .من نادر ابرهيم مالك
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*ايمـــــــــــــــــــن عكود ياشفــــــــــــــت والله ريحتني في حناني زاتو من الصباح وين إنت ياعجيــــــــــب ..

انا مامبسوط علشان الاعب مبسوط لانك حرقت الرااااااااااجل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*‏ابراهيم تاج الدين, ‏alamal, ‏ayman akoud, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏bakri2010, ‏الاحمر الزنجي, ‏الصفوى, ‏احمد على محمد احمد, ‏comndan, ‏hass6666, ‏majedsiddig, ‏mhmd altayb, ‏reddish, ‏waleed salih, ‏هيثم صديق, ‏هشام احمدموسى, ‏ود الحلة 
طابور صفا(استرح)
*

----------


## az3d

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسي كدا خلاص
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ه وحات الزعيم
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*يا عزمي عيزني اوريك حيشطبو منو كمان  .........................
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*خلاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*[overline]سبحان الله وبحمده  سبحان الله العظيم [/overline]
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 23 ( الأعضاء 21 والزوار 2)
‏الصفوى, ‏abu khabbab, ‏أحمد محمد الحاج, ‏ayman akoud, ‏az3d, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏موسي المريخابي, ‏bakri2010, ‏الاحمر الزنجي, ‏احمد على محمد احمد, ‏comndan, ‏doshka, ‏ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ‏يوسف سالم, ‏jafaros, ‏majedsiddig, ‏RED PLANET+, ‏reddish, ‏zorba, ‏هشام احمدموسى, ‏ود الحلة
نحنا وراك والليل طويييييييييييييييييييل...
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*يلا يا جماعة ونسونا كدا .....قبل القنبلة دى تفرتق شملنا .....
*

----------


## abu khabbab

*لم نرى طحين
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*خلاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الصفوى

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قنبلة مدوية وللا فشنك

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي و افتخر
					

الخوف تكون زي حقت الربراب



شكلها ارابابية من الطراز الفريد
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*قنبله قنبله قنبله قنبله
سنبله سنبله سنبله
شتله شتله
طاخ
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم لا تجعل فى جمعنا هذا شقيا  ولا محروما ولا مطرودا من رحمتك يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## hass6666

*:a033:



:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv      :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

اللهم لا تجعل فى جمعنا هذا شقيا ولا محروما ولا مطرودا من رحمتك يا رب العالمين



 آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## الصفوى

*:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*امين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*اللهم امين يارب
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*‏ayman akoud, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏موسي المريخابي, ‏bakri2010, ‏البرنسيسه, ‏ابراهيم تاج الدين, ‏اسماعيل, ‏doshka, ‏ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ‏حسن بشير, ‏majdi, ‏mawia eriba, ‏nazaros, ‏ziyada, ‏نادرالداني
*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*اللهم وفق الزعيم يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*امين
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يارب بس انتو أدعو بنجاح الصفقة دي  قولو يااااااااااااااااااارب والله ح تنبسطو  للــــــــــ..........
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نحن في الانتظار بس لو طلعت فشنك الله قال بي قولتك

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*معقولة يا مستر عزمى جاى تقولو لينا الصفقة دى لو تكمل 
نحن ما عارفين الصفقات على قفا من تشيل ولكن قنبلتك دى مفترض تكون حاجة خلصت للاخر وحتى مافى شئ يمنع حتى نتفاوض مع ميسى بغض النظر ان بلعب للمريخ ولا غيرو 

تحياتى

*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*هههههههههههههههههههه والله يا ود البقعة أنا أدوني طرف الخيط وقالو لي قتم وأنا في الانتظار زيك
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

معقولة يا مستر عزمى جاى تقولو لينا الصفقة دى لو تكمل 
نحن ما عارفين الصفقات على قفا من تشيل ولكن قنبلتك دى مفترض تكون حاجة خلصت للاخر وحتى مافى شئ يمنع حتى نتفاوض مع ميسى بغض النظر ان بلعب للمريخ ولا غيرو 

تحياتى




كلامك صاح يا أرخبيل لكن دي بالذات مضروب عليها سياج من السرية لأسباب كتيرة وتمت تسريبات للصحف عشان يبعدو منها العيون الزرق
*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

معقولة يا مستر عزمى جاى تقولو لينا الصفقة دى لو تكمل 
نحن ما عارفين الصفقات على قفا من تشيل ولكن قنبلتك دى مفترض تكون حاجة خلصت للاخر وحتى مافى شئ يمنع حتى نتفاوض مع ميسى بغض النظر ان بلعب للمريخ ولا غيرو 

تحياتى




:onlinelong:
:onlinelong: :onlinelong: :onlinelong:
:onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 16 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏ayman akoud, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏الامين بكرى, ‏البرنسيسه+, ‏اسماعيل, ‏comndan, ‏doshka, ‏ezoo2t, ‏ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ‏majdi, ‏mawia eriba, ‏Mr.Kdrook, ‏nazaros, ‏نادرالداني متجمعين فى الخير
مالكم عندكم عقد الليلة فى البوست دا ولا شنو
ام العروس بالله زغروتة طويييييييييييييييييييييلة
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 16 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏ayman akoud, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏الامين بكرى, ‏البرنسيسه+, ‏اسماعيل, ‏comndan, ‏doshka, ‏ezoo2t, ‏ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ‏majdi, ‏mawia eriba, ‏Mr.Kdrook, ‏nazaros, ‏نادرالداني 
ياعم المأذون (الابيض اخوى) اعقدو خلاص ورانا حولية ماشين نلحقا
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اها جبتو التلج ولا عايزين تشربوا الضيوف موية حارة
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الغسينابى انت جيت؟؟؟
طيب اتصل شوف ناس العريس ديل وصلو وين؟
المأذون دا قاعد من الصباح ما خلا ليهو قزازة ببسى حايمة
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

اللهم لا تجعل فى جمعنا هذا شقيا  ولا محروما ولا مطرودا من رحمتك يا رب العالمين




آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييين
*

----------


## jafaros

*بس افريكانو ....!!! تاني ما بصدق اي زول
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

بس افريكانو ....!!! تاني ما بصدق اي زول



أنا زاتي غير أفريكانو مابصدق زول
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*africano
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*في الانتظار
*

----------


## abu khabbab

*وبعدين نمشي ننوم ولا تفكها يا عزمي 
*

----------


## azzreem

*africono africano
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تحبون الشمار حبا جما
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*بقيف معاك و الله ما بجر قنبلة ما بفيد الهم و الهجر و البتحصل أنا بقبلة قنبلة تررارا را ترارا ترارا .
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

تحبون الشمار حبا جما



هههههههههههه عليك الله شفت الناس ديل كيف ... حسي تسجيلاتنا دي مالا عيبوها لي
لكن برضو في نجم كبير جاي
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الغسينابى انت جيت؟؟؟
طيب اتصل شوف ناس العريس ديل وصلو وين؟
المأذون دا قاعد من الصباح ما خلا ليهو قزازة ببسى حايمة



هههههههههههه الغالي خالد انا جيت وفتشت كل المشاركات قلت ممكن 
يكون دة لغم يلاقيني واعفصوا عشان ينفجر مالقيت شئ
تفويتة
الماذون قاعد لسه الحضري ماوافق ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## abu khabbab

*لسه نعسنا ماشين ننوم 
*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

بقيف معاك و الله ما بجر قنبلة ما بفيد الهم و الهجر و البتحصل أنا بقبلة قنبلة تررارا را ترارا ترارا .



 احيييييييييك ده الجعلنة
 تربيعة: 
الحبر الوردي كمل خلاص جيت راجع للون الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0)     ‏عبد العزيز24, ‏الدكتور المريخابي, ‏حسن بدري, ‏صديق

شمشارين بشكل ...
*

----------


## ود البراحة

*دل دل

انفجرت خلاص

:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الانفجار متين انا معاك حتى نعرف المفاجأه غير سكواها
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red star
					

احيييييييييك ده الجعلنة
تربيعة: 
الحبر الوردي كمل خلاص جيت راجع للون الزعيم



 ما خلص و الله يا قلب لكن كنت خاشى بى الموبايل و لك العتبى حتى ترضى .
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*دل درلل انتو سامعين حاجة 
من هنا من هنا
*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*منتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــظرين بس ما تتاخر التسجيلات قربت تنتهي
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الليلة 
وين عزمي دا
وراك وراك
حدنا معاك كلمة الروووب بس
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*لسسسسسسسسسسسسسه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*روحت شوفنا .. أقصد شحتفت روحنا ...

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اها يابرنسيسة بتضحكي مالك 


قررررررررررررررررررررررربت
*

----------


## غندور

*

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

اها يابرنسيسة بتضحكي مالك 


قررررررررررررررررررررررربت



رجعت يا عزمى ؟؟؟؟؟
حمدالله على السلامه . . . يعنى القنبله بتاعتك لسه ما انفجرت !!!!
غايتو الليله تساهر براك يا خوى 
هجم النمر . . . هجم النمر !!
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله يالأبيض ضميرك لو بضمن مافي عيون للرشاريش كان فكيت أسمو والشغلانة وصلت وين الرشاريش ديل ممكن حسادة ساي يعطلو أي صفقة للزعيم 
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*:mdry:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

اها يابرنسيسة بتضحكي مالك 


قررررررررررررررررررررررربت



بضحك على حالة الجماعه ديل...:58:

قلت لى قرررررررررررررررررررررررربت






















ثمح
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*اهاااااااا لسة 

ربنا يوفق الجميع 
*

----------


## المحترف

*مسكت بينا زمن يااااااااااااخ
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*Azmi shosh   قلتا ليك بتمسك بينا زمن وتجر بينا هواء ساي قلت نهي اه في جر هواء اكتر من كده
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 0)  
‏waleed salih, ‏متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, ‏الليندي, ‏tgmt86, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ودالتوم  

الزول دا زاغ وين؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله يحلكم بالسلامة ان شاء الله

بعد دا الا قيصرية بس ..

*

----------


## aldisco

*ياعزمي ياخوي الله يهديك فت الموضوع ، عشان  مايموت ليك في يدك ساي
*

----------


## aldisco

*دحين ماقودوين ياعزمي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## معز بوب

*قــــودوين  في الخرطوم
*

----------


## Deimos

*قودوين ولا الحضري ...
*

----------


## ابو راما

*قودوين ولا الحضري
ولا سيكاوا
ولا كولابالي
ولا سنجلوما
وانرامو
 ومهاجم غانا
و تش تش
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يا اخوانا ما الحضرى موضوع الحضرى خلاص بح
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*سا سا سا ساكواها  .... يكون ياربي
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ده شنو يا إدارة جبتوني بي جاي لي شنو
*

----------

